# Reichen 100 GB? Volumen Verbrauch PC Spiele Online & Stream Filme



## xhitcher1 (14. September 2015)

Hallo ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Meine Frau und ich haben eine neue Wohnung und für diese Wohnung den 1&1 Base Vertrag für 14,99 Gebucht dort hat man ein Volumen von 100 GB mit 16 mbits danach wird auf 1 Mbit gedrosselt.

Bisher haben wir in unsrer Alten Wohnung über Arcor eine 2000 er Leitung bekommen von der nichtmal 1000 ankamen oft noch weniger. Dennoch ging es ab 22 Uhr Abends ca und über Nacht Online Fifa 15 zu zocken mit ein paar wenigen Lags ( würde dies nach der Drosselung immer noch gehen?)

Reichen 100 GB im Monat aus? 

Meine Frau hat ein Handy und ich mit dem Handy surft sie Hauptsächlich in Whats app und Facebook. Ich hab an meinem Handy auch noch von 02 ein Volumen von 3 GB Pro Monat zur Verfügung.

Unsere Gewohnheiten beschränken sich auf. *Surfen*. Facebook, Ebay Kleinanzeigen, Youtube ( Videos in 360 p ) Qualität, und da wir jeden Tag bis ca 18 Uhr Arbeiten und erst um 7 Rum Zuhause sind, schaffen wir es unter der Woche Maximal 2 Stream Filme zu Schauen über Movie4k.to etc... Am Wochenende ev Samstag und Sonntag mal 5-6 Filme.

Windows Updates wurden wir eben erst am Ende des Monats ziehen damit es nicht unser Volumen Auffrisst. 

Also kurz gesagt unser Surfverhalten beschränkt sich auf flogende Punkte.

Youtube ( 360 p ) Video Clips mal 1 am Tag mal gar kein mal 3 - 6 Stück.
Facebook, Whats app, 
Wikipedia, Foren etc.
Unter der Woche 1-2 Stream Filme in normaler Qualität, am Wochenende maximal 6 Stück.
Fifa 16 und PES 16 über Xbox one und PC *Online Zocken* Immer abwechselnd mal an Xbox mal an dem PC. Nie Länger wie 1-2 Stunden und NIE öfter als 2 mal die Woche, gibt auch Wochen wo man gar nicht zockt online.

Es ist also ziemlich Unterschiedlich bei uns. Aber man kann so grob sagen *Am Meisten Surfen wir und schauen Neuigkeiten in Whats app und Facebook an, oder Googlen mal einen Filmtitel ( Welche Schauspieler mit spielen) oder ein Koch Rezept das man nachkochen kann.

Film Material wie gesagt Unter der Woche 1-2 Stream Filme *Abends* Mit Normaler Stream Qualität und am Wochenende Maximal 6 Stream Filme, und Youtube Clips so auf die Woche geschätzt maximal 30 Stück in 360p.

Aber auch das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen den auch dort gibt es mal Wochen wos nur 10 Clips sind oder gar keine, oder nur 3 Stream Filme oder gar keine.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. September 2015)

Mit dem Datenvolumen-Rechner das Datenvolumen berechnen

Nachdem was du so erzählt hast komme ich auf ca. 60GB im Monat.

Hättest dann noch ca. 40GB für Windows-Updates und Spiele.


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. September 2015)

Schon komisch wie dein Anbieter dein Datenvolumen berechnet 

Hm bei Unitymedia hat man eine Internet Flatrate, was für mich sehr wichtig ist (Spiele, YouTube, Spotify ...)
Kostet zwar einiges mehr aber da bei mir zu Hause 4 PCs, 2 XBOX 360, 5 Smartphones und ein Notebook gleichzeitig benutzt werden lohnt sich das auf jeden fall 

Ich hoffe das wird bei dir geregelt, viel glück 

Edit

Ich habe gerade den Datenvolumenrechner benutzt und habe bemerkt dass man maximal 4 Stunden am Tag einstellen kann, dabei schauen bei mir zu Hause 5 Leute durchschnittlich 2 Stunden am Tag YouTube und Co. 
(Also 5-7GB am Tag XD )


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

100GB reichen da niemals.  Hol dir nen anständigen Tarif.


----------



## _maxe (14. September 2015)

In Windows 10 kann man die Netzwerkauslastung der letzen 30 Tage anzeigen lassen.

Wenn ich mir das mal so anschaue und die 16GB von Steam verursacht abziehe sowie den gestrigen GuildWars2 Download komme ich auf ~35GB in den letzen 30 Tagen.
Könnte also hinhauen.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie genau dieses Tool von Microsoft arbeitet.


----------



## MountyMAX (15. September 2015)

Hmm du solltest bedenken, mit mehr Bandbreite verändert sich oft auch das Nutzungsverhalten. Wo ich früher mit DSL 2000 um die 40-60 GB/Monat hatte, bin ich mit vdsl 50 bei 200-400 GB/Monat


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Mal ne ganz einfache Frage:
Warum nicht für 5€ mehr die Flatrate nehmen?
Da gibts kein überlegen mehr, sondern einfach in Ruhe Videos gucken, surfen etc.
Freiwillig würde ich mir keine 360p YT Videos antun.


----------



## xhitcher1 (15. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Hmm du solltest bedenken, mit mehr Bandbreite verändert sich oft auch das Nutzungsverhalten. Wo ich früher mit DSL 2000 um die 40-60 GB/Monat hatte, bin ich mit vdsl 50 bei 200-400 GB/Monat



Das verhalten Verändert sich als Frisch Verheirateter Ehemann Kaum  Da muss man auch noch Zeit für seine Frau haben  Und hab mich schon an Youtube Clips in 360 P Gewöhnt die einzigen 4 - 5 Min clips die ich in 1080 P Angesehen habe waren an meinem 2ten Monitor 3D Clips von Russischen Trailern zu 3D Filmen die aber auch nur Maximal 2 mal im Monat 2-3 Trailer  

Ansonsten hab ich mal ne Folge Circus Halli Galli oder Mein Bester Feind auf Pro 7 gesehen aber das auch Max 1-2 Mal im Monat. 

Ansonsten Chatte ich nur *aktualisiere Opera und firefox und ccleaner ab und an* Und Ansonsten nur Facebook, Wikipedia, Amazon *Ebay Kleinanzeigen* usw. 

Und 1-2 Mal die Woche 5-6 Fifa 15 oder dann bald 16 Partien, mit dem Eingbauten Zähler in der Fritz Box von 1&1 habe ich heute mal gemessen und hab 188 MB Verbraten Insgesamt in 4 Stunden, da war aber auch ein Update der Fritz Box dabei, 5 HD Bilder die ich von meinem Samsung an den PC Via Air Droid gesendet hab (was ich normal mit Kabel mache hab ich nur vergessen) und ein Download von einem Programm  2 Youtube Videos in 360 P und 3 Runden Fifa, wobei ich es Ausrechnete 1 Partie in Fifa 15 in Full HD mit 60 fps Begrenzung verbratet 6-8 MB Letztes Spiel zog 8 MB das Spiel davor 7 und das andre 6.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Freiwillig würde ich mir keine 360p YT Videos antun.



Das Dachte ich mir auch  Aber wenn man 10 Jahre mit 360 p schaute und das nur im Normalen Fenster (Normale Youtube Größe) und nur Kinox.to Filme dann hat man sich dran gewöhnt glaub mir  Mich stört das wirklich nicht mehr diese 360 P, oder 480 P  

Ich kann das jetzt 30 Tage testen und dann immer noch zum Teureren Vertrag Wechseln  Aber für weitere 2 Euro Mehr gibt ein DSL 50 Vertrag, nur bei uns sagte der 1&1 Techniker kommen nicht mehr wie 25 MBITS an , und ob ich zwischen 16 und 25 son Unterschied merke bei meinem Verhalten weiß ich auch nicht, ich lade vielleicht 1-2 mal im Monat ein Youtube Video (Mit Debut Video Decapture) den Desktop Abgefilmt 4-6 min hoch, das wars dann aber auch schon  Ansonsten mach ich nichts was jetzt Enorme Leistung bräuchte außer eben Fifa online zocken aber ob das soviel Leistung braucht kp?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2015)

ich hab innerhalb von 30 tagen über 400GB drauf.


----------



## xhitcher1 (15. September 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> ich hab innerhalb von 30 tagen über 400GB drauf.



Was machst du alles?


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Ich hab in den letzten 30 Tagen knapp 90GB durch.
Da ist aber noch nicht mal ein Spiel runtergeladen.
Nur halt YT mit 1080p, Netflix, Amazon.


----------



## godless.prayer (16. September 2015)

Probiers doch einfach aus. Normalerweise kann man doch, wenn man das Limit erreicht hat, einmalig das Limit erhöhen. Einfach mal laufen lassen und schauen, was passiert. Wenn es nicht reicht, einfach den Tarif aufstocken auf ne richtige Flat.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass sich mein Verhalten beim Umstieg von 2000 auf 50000 sehr stark verändert hat. Da läd man sich einfach mal ein Spiel runter, weil es eben so schön schnell geht. Ich schaue mir viel mehr Streams an (Twitch, Amazon Prime) und das haut wirklich richtig rein. Mich würde es brutal nerven, wenn ich jeden Monat auf meinen Verbrauch achten müsste.

Achja, wir haben vor zwei Tagen eine Mail von o2 bekommen, dass wir noch 90GB haben für den Rest der Abrechnungsperiode (zum Glück waren es da nur noch vier Tage bis zum Ende der Abrechnungsperiode ), dann werden wir gedrosselt, weil wir drei Monate nacheinander über 300GB verbraucht haben...


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Habe bei mir mal drauf geachtet.
Eine Folge Stargate Atlantis bei Netflix waren knapp 1,1GB.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

Ein Glück habe ich bei Unitymedia keine Obergrenze, sonst wäre ich im Vorraus für die nächsten paar Jahre gedrosselt. Ich würde schon aus Prizip keinen Volumentarif kaufen.

...was macht man eigentlich, wenn man ein Backup von einem 1TB Webserver machen muss und hat nur 100GB frei? Mit ner externen Festplatte zum Datacenter fahren?  Die lachen einen da doch aus. ...außerdem kostet das Geld wenn der erst ausgebaut werden muss, weil mit einem Speichermedium lassen die einen da mit Sicherheit nicht rein.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Wenn der Tarif wenigstens viel billiger wäre, aber die Flatrate kostet 5€ mehr.
Und die 5€ würde ich mir auf jedenfall gönnen.


----------



## endorph1ne (16. September 2015)

Du magst zwar momentan einen nicht zu hohen Verbrauch im Haushalt haben aber das kann sich über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg ändern, deswegen würde ich dir zu einer echten Flat ohne Drosselung raten. 
Damit ersparst du dir einigen Stress, den du später mit gedrosseltem Internet haben wirst.

Das Angebot im Fernsehen wird immer schlechter, Videostreaming ist gerade am boomen und möglicherweise steigst du ja von movie4k auf Amazon oder Netflix um, wenn die Anbieter ein ziemlich gutes Angebot raushauen.

Außerdem ist die Idee der Drosselung totaler Quatsch und in den USA leider schon Realität, ungedrosseltes Internet kostet da teils schon ein Vermögen, wenn du dir den 100 GB Vertrag holst, gibt das den Firmen eine Bestätigung, dass dieses Modell auch in Deutschland eine Zukunft hat, damit werden viele andere Nutzer benachteiligt, indem die Preise für ungedrosseltes Internet nach und nach steigen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. September 2015)

Kauf dir bloß kein Volumen wenn du auch anders kannst - schon aus Prinzip nicht auser du hast sonst gar keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## almfeg (19. September 2015)

100 GB sind schon recht knapp bemessen

schaue selber relativ viel twitch/youtube und ab und an filme oder serien auf netflix, soweit es geht in 1080p, spiele online und lad ab und an mal was.
komme damit im schnitt auf ca 200 GB, mal weniger mal mehr - schwankt so zwischen 150-250Gb je nachdem wieviel zeit ich hab.


----------



## TheRev90 (20. September 2015)

Mich wundert, dass so etwas heutzutage noch angeboten wird.

Investiere lieber die 5€ mehr pro Monat, als danach bitter enttäuscht zu sein, wenn dein Volumen aufgebraucht ist und die Drosslung einsetzt.
Trifft bei mir hin und wieder beim Mobilfunk Datenvolumen zu und das nervt tierisch


----------

